# Photos long due



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Photos of our tanks. Can't see all the fishies but the plants are growing nicely. Anubias, Java ferns and Java moss, are toughies for the goldies. Moneyworth are surviving (pretty good and lots of roots, but not growing new shoots). One plant I don't really know long slender one about the center on the big tank photosis doing nice showing nice color. Received as freebies with the very nice java moss - but one cabomba type became salad, but the twig is still floating about I'm hoping it grows roots.

Enjoy!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Very nice looking aquariums.  
The one in the centre looks like Rotala rotundiflora.


----------



## GintongIsda (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks, Calmer! The java moss is looking very good too. I think in about a month I have to trim them. Thanks again for these nice plants!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

